# 450 pound Black Marlin eaten by shark



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

USMCMP5811 said:


> That sucks, fight for over 1/2 hour only to have a shark eat your catch.....


Sucks even worse for the fish.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Sucks even worse for the fish.


Great for the shark though. 400 lbs. of fresh Marlin.


----------

